# pymatuning



## nonamer (Feb 20, 2014)

Crappie bitecoming on. Lots of blue gills. 8 ft of water on plastic and grubs. Temp is 41 degs.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Crappie are all over the north pandanarum. Havent caught a blue gill yet


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

anything going on from shore at all?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes from shore.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Crappiekiller17 said:


> anything going on from shore at all?


MANY calls this morning.
MANY "buckets full" off of the causeway.
MANY limits of HUGE perch & crappies. Like 13"ers
That's all I'm allowed to say!
& ALL of my '9.9' friends are BUSY,,,, or I'd be there right now! :<(


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Doboy said:


> MANY calls this morning.
> MANY "buckets full" off of the causeway.
> MANY limits of HUGE perch & crappies. Like 13"ers
> That's all I'm allowed to say!
> & ALL of my '9.9' friends are BUSY,,,, or I'd be there right now! :<(


Im not busy. What are we waiting for??!!!!!!!!


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm in! Either of you guys let me know when we are meeting and I'll be out there with my boat.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW! I just got back on. Thanks for the offer, guys! Rain check,,, another day?
Would your boats hold an old fat guy, with bad knees???? I have an old wide 16' with a 40. :<(
The last time I went out with an OGF 'Pro',,,,, His RANGER boat couldn't do nothing but 70!!!!!
& On the N end of Mosquito! Pert-near knocked over 5 waders!
Eyes rolling everywhere, but the 3' wakes spooked the fish! Go figure,,,,,,,,,,,
NEVER caught a fish.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'll be there tomorrow rain or shine!


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't have a ranger. Lol I have a 16ft double wide mod-v Jon boat with a 15hp tiller. But I sure gets the job done


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm heading there now just got out of work and realized how nice it is. Pymie bound!


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nathaniel, give us a report tonight. Thinking about going tomorrow after work


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Water was 54 at at Padanarum area shallow bays. Paddled from Padanarum all the way North to that other launch at the very top of the lake where everyone was fishing from shore and other boats were. Saw two guys catching small yellow perch. Very choppy North wind made for extremely hard paddle. Complete waste of time. Tangled lines finally with bobber rod and called it quits and paddled with the waves back. State ranger stopping all boaters as I made landfall just scoping everything out. He said a couple guys had five crappie who had been out all day. Thinking the cold front North winds turned them off. Rethinking plans for tomorrow. Very disappointed.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Also while paddling back God knows I have enough time to think about things and was thinking with social media now and bait shops sharing fishing report photos on Facebook, if a bait shop wanted to get the season rolling and start making money they could easily post a fake report photo. It got me that's for sure.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

kayak1979 said:


> Also while paddling back God knows I have enough time to think about things and was thinking with social media now and bait shops sharing fishing report photos on Facebook, if a bait shop wanted to get the season rolling and start making money they could easily post a fake report photo. It got me that's for sure.


I know a certain shop former shop owner who I won't name. In the portage lakes area used to lie like a dog just to get some business! He would post old pictures of crappie. And the biggest whopper I ever herd him tell people was that walleye were being caught at nimi in numbers! on shiners none the less!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

The fishing was good saturday. Dunno why the bite turned off. Must be the cold weather.


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

I've never talked to a bait shop owner at pymatuning other than the lady at that duck n drake that didn't tell me fish were biting. Sure the locals that have fished the lake for 30 years are able to catch a bunch of fish but I don't think everyone is catching a bunch. Plus the perch that were being posted on Facebook weren't of any size. Just remember they run a business and selling bait is their business lol


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

All you posters are wrong, just ask my neighbor. He catches at least a 100 eyes every time he goes up at night. Just ask him he will tell you how good he is. He's the same guy that wins every fishing tourney he enters, but if you check the tourney sites you never see his name.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I went out lastnight didn't get much 2 hog crappie and some throwbacks. I had my 70 year old dad with me so my options were very limited on spots to try but we had fun none the less


----------



## tellthetruth (May 29, 2004)

Eyecrosser said:


> All you posters are wrong, just ask my neighbor. He catches at least a 100 eyes every time he goes up at night. Just ask him he will tell you how good he is. He's the same guy that wins every fishing tourney he enters, but if you check the tourney sites you never see his name.


 Kinda like me . I've won the power ball jackpot 4 times but you wouldn't know it cause it's all BS.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Pyma has sucked the past couple years. I think its a dying lake. They had the crappie die off and now there is the 20 limit. Walleyes didnt spawn for years, but now there supposed to be breeding successfully in the rivers again. Think it'll be years before its good fishing .


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

hailtothethief said:


> Pyma has sucked the past couple years. I think its a dying lake. They had the crappie die off and now there is the 20 limit. Walleyes didnt spawn for years, but now there supposed to be breeding successfully in the rivers again. Think it'll be years before its good fishing .



Is this a joke post? Like an April fools stay away from my Lake type of post. I wish I had a 20 horse. I just started fishing it the last couple years and I am amazed by it.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

No walleye, a few perch, and my first muskie!!!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

cranberrycrusher said:


> Is this a joke post? Like an April fools stay away from my Lake type of post. I wish I had a 20 horse. I just started fishing it the last couple years and I am amazed by it.


gotta be!!! I catch lots of eyes and crappie there!!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ldrjay said:


> gotta be!!! I catch lots of eyes and crappie there!!!!


Yup! The best crappie lake I know. But they won't jump in the boat for you! You still have to find them and catch them, which can involved some work. All part of the puzzle! 

As far as the size and bag limits go, hooray! We've told surveyors for years that we wanted to see size limits on the crappie, because "you know who" was hauling out dinks by the bucketful! 

And I'm glad to hear of enforcement going on up there!


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

ldrjay said:


> gotta be!!! I catch lots of eyes and crappie there!!!!



Hope so the size and number of that lake is amazing.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

No i think there is something wrong with pyma these last few years. Why did the walleye stop spawning in the rivers? What changed that has allowed them to recently reproduce naturally? Why was there a crappie die off? 

There's still lots of fish to catch, but the lake is not what it was.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

we still catch them at the river mouths. the weather has a lot to do with reproductive stuff. pa stocks do great since they changed that up. as for crappie my best years have been the past two three years. I also don't fish day time much. night time produces so much better for us walleye wise. crappie is all structure or trolling.


----------



## Pymiewalleye (Oct 12, 2014)

ldrjay said:


> we still catch them at the river mouths. the weather has a lot to do with reproductive stuff. pa stocks do great since they changed that up. as for crappie my best years have been the past two three years. I also don't fish day time much. night time produces so much better for us walleye wise. crappie is all structure or trolling.


Nighttime is the best time for walleyes at pymie. Most of the boats are off the lake and some nights it seems you have the whole lake to yourself.


----------



## nonamer (Feb 20, 2014)

Neighbor went today and caught two nice perch. Lots of boats but not much action. He said water temp was cold.


----------



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

Tried a little bit of everything there yesterday. Launched at pandanarum around 8am. Tried 8-10FOW drifting stumps then 6-8 FOW up north for crappies, good marks but not a single fish. Then hit the channel on the east side of the lake with leadcore and cranks. Trolled 1.5 and picked up one nice eye then nothing rest of the day. Water was muddy on the north end but wasn't horrible down south. All in all a long day.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I went out last night tried the causeway got 2 crappie and lost a sonar. Hit some bays got 4 more crappie I kept all 6 all 11 inches and up. Not the best night ever but I got some fish for the fryer and had a good time


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Not a lot of fish caught over the weekend. Alot of guys had a few walleye. Should get better this week and next week should be great.


----------



## Opsman (May 30, 2012)

Brace yourself! Weather Channel calling for 3-5" of snow on Friday for Linesville!


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I have not had a problem catching limits of eyes there and big ones at that just have to know where they are.


----------

